# What's the one band you like (but think nobody else likes)?



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

For me, this is hands down the Butthole Surfers. People like Pepper, yes, but that's not representative of their whole sound.







They also have insane stuff like this:






Or this:


----------



## HeatWave (Nov 21, 2014)

Well.. I don't even know where to being. Except that it's quite easy.. maybe..

Are we talking about the general public or someone in particular who doesn't like the band? The only bands I can think of that people might not like are bands that I like but that they've never heard of. Most of my closest friends are metalheads and I know they like most of the same stuff that I like, and then there's the friends/acquaintances who are more mainstream-ish and even into electro/beep-boop-stuff. It's hard to a band they'd all dislike.


I'll go with Blutengel first:







And then maybe Abnormality:


----------



## Necrox (Jul 28, 2013)

Proem


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't think that "nobody" likes any of the music I listen to... if I'm aware of a band, most likely other people are, too, and someone has to like them


----------



## SuedeSwede (Apr 20, 2015)

I like Butthole Surfers too! You loooooose!

I'm gonna go with these:


----------



## Copper North (Mar 18, 2015)

Placebo


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Owl City

I'm too mature and enlightened for this generation


----------



## Theobruh (Jul 31, 2014)

Telepathic Teddy Bear


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

All of them


----------



## The Watcher (Mar 28, 2015)

My username here is because of this song






Love this band


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

I like them, a lot of X/Y people do, but no I don't like them the way you do. A lot of people don't appreciate Lana del Rey like I do, a few of my friends do, but these are like people I have known at different stages of life from different places, I would have to go to North Carolina to go to a Lana concert with someone I consider a close friend. I made friends at Hollywood Forever in October bc Lana fans are surprisingly open, kind of like latter day Dead Heads or something, just really warm and kind and intense screaming people, but even the last three men I have dated, an ESFP an ENTP and an ISTP. ...the ESFP matters most to me and is just kind of like ok her music is catchy, it's fine to hang out or fuck to, but he does not get it at all, like oh how cute another thing you're obsessed with, like cats. The ENTP blatantly shaded her but said he would listen to her newer album for me and gave a lengthy explanation about how these things are subjective, and went into the dynamics of Gen Y and what Lana del Rey represents. The ISTP actually has met her and called her a psycho, and I really didn't appreciate his entire attitude, you almost have to come to a place to Los Angeles to meet people like him. 

But also Concrete Blonde. My ESFJ loved them and yeah a few people I knew in high school, and some older Gen X people I know. 

Apparently nobody here. I made a really long dramatic thread about them in the Gen Y forum with a disappointing response.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

The following artists and bands are ones which I think most people I know wouldn't like.





















I think most of the non-English songs tend to be disliked by most people I know, unless they're of a terribly popular genre like rock or pop.


----------



## Petrahygen (Nov 22, 2012)

Ramones












xrx said:


> I don't think that "nobody" likes any of the music I listen to... if I'm aware of a band, most likely other people are, too, and someone has to like them



I kinda agree though; I think "underrated" would be more fitting somewhat.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Gonna go with Royal Bliss because I just did a guitar cover of one of their songs and was thinking about how probably no one knows who they are. 











They're hardly eccentric, you'd think they'd be more mainstream. But look at the YouTube view nos. 

"Guilty pleasure" music, now that's another story. :laughing:


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

suddenly primitive trance.


----------



## DeadlyRefridgerator (Jun 4, 2013)

This NSBM band. Unsurprising considering their beliefs, but they make some of the best black metal I have ever heard.


----------



## KingAndrew (May 8, 2015)

Slipknot: You either love them or you hate them.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

KingAndrew said:


> Slipknot: You either love them or you hate them.


I like Before I Forget, and Wait and Bleed was fantastic. I need to listen to more before I can say anything more about them. I just remember these two songs.

Nu-Metal gets a lot of s**t but the really good stuff conveyed an emotion that I could appreciate. Maybe that's a different thread down the line.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

HeatWave said:


> Well.. I don't even know where to being. Except that it's quite easy.. maybe..
> 
> Are we talking about the general public or someone in particular who doesn't like the band? The only bands I can think of that people might not like are bands that I like but that they've never heard of. Most of my closest friends are metalheads and I know they like most of the same stuff that I like, and then there's the friends/acquaintances who are more mainstream-ish and even into electro/beep-boop-stuff. It's hard to a band they'd all dislike.
> 
> ...


I guess I meant more a band that would legitimately piss off people if you put them on. Even your friends/people who like similar music to you. 

For others: underrated bands is a different thread I think .

Abnormality killed my hands in Rock Band 3, so... grrr. I like Monarch Omega, gives me a Meshuggah vibe.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)

IDA! I am fairly confident no one else here likes this.


----------



## Laze (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Why do these guys have such few fans on Last FM?? I think they have a really cool post-hardcore vibe for a band that's more in the djent/prog metal scene. Sure they're not the most technical band out there, but I really like how they sound, and I don't think many bands are doing what they do.


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Xahhakatar said:


> I'm probably the only person who likes emo music _and_ power metal because most people who like emo music haven't heard of power metal (until Kamelot comes up on Pandora and then they're addicted) and most people who like power metal think emo music sucks.


Ever heard of Japanese Visual bands? It's probably the only scene where a band that sounds like emo can be mentioned in the same sentence as a band that sounds like power metal. Strange, strange scene, but kind of cool in that sense. The people in it are ridiculous though.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

Band: Hole
Artist: Miley Cyrus

Both are extremely good at what they do, but are dismissed for non-music related reasons.


----------



## Rachel Wood (Mar 25, 2015)

illow said:


>


Doesn't almost everyone like Radiohead?


----------



## ficsci (May 4, 2011)

Daydreamer_Sam218 said:


>


Watchu talkin' about? I love Cocteau Twins!


----------



## VinnieB (Mar 3, 2015)

The Temper Trap


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

Jetstream Aya said:


>


Check out 8chan's /mu/ (or even halfchan). You'll be hard pressed to find anyone who DOESN'T like GY!BE.


----------



## Mystic MagentaRose (May 7, 2014)

ficsci said:


> Watchu talkin' about? I love Cocteau Twins!


Oh awesome!  We should talk sometime.


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Trout said:


> Check out 8chan's /mu/ (or even halfchan). You'll be hard pressed to find anyone who DOESN'T like GY!BE.


Other Post-Rock fans exist? O_O


----------



## Trout (Feb 15, 2014)

Jetstream Aya said:


> Other Post-Rock fans exist? O_O


Very much so (including this one).


----------



## Aya the Abysswalker (Mar 23, 2012)

Trout said:


> Very much so (including this one).


I don't find one in ages. Thank god they're still out there!


----------



## WeirdRaptor28 (Aug 25, 2014)

Tubero: the only Filipino band I know of who are just as hilarious, immature, noisy and offensive as Anal Cunt.

KAIN TAE
KAIN LUGAW

(EAT SHIT, EAT GOOEY RICE)


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

ficsci said:


> Ever heard of Japanese Visual bands? It's probably the only scene where a band that sounds like emo can be mentioned in the same sentence as a band that sounds like power metal. Strange, strange scene, but kind of cool in that sense. The people in it are ridiculous though.


I love those. I don't listen to them that often since they're not really on Spotify or iTunes, but I will sometimes binge them on YouTube and Grooveshark.


----------



## Beetle (Oct 2, 2014)

Not many people know about Katzenjammer. I wouldn't have known about them if it weren't for a college prof. They seem to be mostly known in Europe. 
















They're SUPER talented, play multiple instruments, and I don't even know what genre to call them...only I know that their music would sound awesome in an animated movie. They seem to take from a lot of different genres, especially European folk from all over the continent, as well as blues, rock, and pop. They're just Katzenjammer. They're their own genre. Go listen to all their stuff. All of their songs sound unique and different and a blast to listen to.


----------



## Them_Bones (May 27, 2015)

Queen Adreena. Katie Jane Garside is a furious angel. It's a shame I can't share their music here, I'm not allowed yet...


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Florida Georgia Line and Luke Bryan. I know they have quite a few fans, but most of those fans aren't fans of the old country music, and they get SO MUCH HATE from people who don't want country to evolve.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Beetle said:


> Not many people know about Katzenjammer. I wouldn't have known about them if it weren't for a college prof. They seem to be mostly known in Europe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, they are more known over here.

My turn: I love the music of spellblast.




They only have three albums out ATM, and they are from Italy, so that's why I don't know anyone who knows and likes them.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Rala (Apr 1, 2015)

Fern said:


> Bread (Canada for the win)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You deserve a hug for Emilie Autumn :jumpingout:


----------



## Ausserirdische (May 2, 2015)

I only know one person besides me that likes this band.


----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

mhysa said:


> idk, sometimes the fanbases for certain bands, movies, shows etc are so fucking embarrassing and over-the-top that i just can't let myself like whatever the thing is (openly, anyway). i don't want to risk getting lumped in with them.


I was worried about this for a long time myself but eventually got over it because I realised the only one really missing out or suffering was me. There's plenty of non-embarassing people even in generally "embarrassing" fanbases.


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## wastethenight (Apr 2, 2015)

Very underrated band imo.


----------



## Lacuna (Oct 17, 2014)

I like a lot of really bad music. Like 80s hair metal, dirty parodies of 80s hair metal, and Carly Rae Jepsen. Basically anything that makes me laugh...

I have this stuff on my iPod, which no one is allowed to touch 












EXTREMELY NSFW below...

* *


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Maiko_Hima (Jul 12, 2015)

340ml.

Fairytale:





Midnight:





They are from mozambique.


----------



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

There's definitely more than one, believe me. 

Out Hud is definitely one of those bands. I share the music, but it doesn't catch anyone else's attention the way it does mine apparently, lol.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

Mellowdrone. 

I love their sound and their creativity. They build some really interesting songs. The choices they make in lyrics, harmony, arrangement, and even instruments really grabs my attention.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## jehosafats (Feb 23, 2013)

I can't be sure many people know them, but I really like The Flavr Blue.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## finesthour (Jun 12, 2014)

Nobody likes:

So Many Wizards

Durrutti Column

Blue Cheer 

Pack of Wild Canaries

Old Skull


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

The Delgados
Mad at Gravity


----------



## Janovich (Apr 9, 2014)

Saron Gas


----------



## NylonSmiles (Sep 19, 2012)

I almost feel like some people didn't understand the question as I'm seeing a lot of the current top ten... 

And Nirvana?.. 
And Radiohead?!


Anyways, this one always gets me dancing!

(video below as it won't let me link it in this post)


----------



## NylonSmiles (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

finesthour said:


> Nobody likes:
> 
> So Many Wizards
> 
> ...







Was literally looking this thread over to see if anybody mentioned Blue Cheer. I think they're a big influence on the Butthole Surfers.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Meat Puppets

If there's actually a band linked by only one person, I guarantee it's not worth listening to lol. That said, this is a pretty good one because it features by far the worst singer to ever feature on a "popular" record (drums are poorly produced on this record, too). I put "popular" in inverted commas because they never received mainstream success, but their songs were popularised by Nirvana who loved them enough to cover them and play with them on their Unplugged album. They're also moderately acclaimed. Anyway, just check out these vocals. Seriously. Almost everyone finds this unlistenable. I love it though. If you can't stand the vocals, skip to the guitar solo at the end because that's pretty epic.


----------



## Alpha_Orionis (Jan 18, 2015)

It continuously to amaze me that so little people that i know does not listen to Rise Against. It is generally a well known bend, and i have many acquaintances that listen to rock, metal, punk and grunge music, but very few of them actually listens to them. 
Also, i like Porcupine Tree, and i know just one person that listens to them.


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

lowercase


* *












The For Carnation


* *












Shipping News


* *












Chokebore


* *


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Meat Puppets
> 
> If there's actually a band linked by only one person, I guarantee it's not worth listening to lol. That said, this is a pretty good one because it features by far the worst singer to ever feature on a "popular" record (drums are poorly produced on this record, too). I put "popular" in inverted commas because they never received mainstream success, but their songs were popularised by Nirvana who loved them enough to cover them and play with them on their Unplugged album. They're also moderately acclaimed. Anyway, just check out these vocals. Seriously. Almost everyone finds this unlistenable. I love it though. If you can't stand the vocals, skip to the guitar solo at the end because that's pretty epic.


Meat Puppets were fucking class, man. _Up On The Sun_ is a top 25 album for me.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Miles06 said:


> Meat Puppets were fucking class, man. _Up On The Sun_ is a top 25 album for me.


Yeah, I have that one too. Really underrated band. It's a shame he's such a shit singer because he writes such beautiful lyrics. The songs are really well crafted, too. Like, the instruments fit together nicely. Makes you think. Maybe, if they'd had a better singer and if they weren't mixing country/bluegrass with hardcore punk, they could've been a commercial success. The Nirvana covers would suggest so. I dunno.

What did you think of Too High to Die?


----------



## sink (May 21, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> Yeah, I have that one too. Really underrated band. It's a shame he's such a shit singer because he writes such beautiful lyrics. The songs are really well crafted, too. Like, the instruments fit together nicely. Makes you think. Maybe, if they'd had a better singer and if they weren't mixing country/bluegrass with hardcore punk, they could've been a commercial success. The Nirvana covers would suggest so. I dunno.


I don't think Curt was/is a shit singer. His singing was just always so out there, so unique. There are definitely songs where he hits all the notes correctly. But I prefer that he doesn't. That's one of the things that makes them Meat Puppets, after all.

They didn't need commercial success to influence a LOT of bands. But then again, explain 'commercial'. They're more well known than a lot of other bands. They had some mainstream success due to Nirvana. Then again, a lot of people say they 'like' or 'know' them, when really all they heard from them was that live they did on MTV with Nirvana. Quite sad.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

sink said:


> I don't think Curt was/is a shit singer. His singing was just always so out there, so unique. There are definitely songs where he hits all the notes correctly. But I prefer that he doesn't. That's one of the things that makes them Meat Puppets, after all.
> 
> They didn't need commercial success to influence a LOT of bands. But then again, explain 'commercial'. They're more well known than a lot of other bands. They had some mainstream success due to Nirvana. Then again, a lot of people say they 'like' or 'know' them, when really all they heard from them was that live they did on MTV with Nirvana. Quite sad.


I mean he's shit in a technical sense, not that I don't like it. Yeah, there's definitely a charm to his voice, and you're right that it just wouldn't be the Meat Puppets without him. I'm not sure if I'd like them more if there was a different singer. Depends who. Not worth speculating, really. I loved the Nirvana covers though. I think they're better than the originals but it depends on what mood I'm in. 

You're right about their influence. That album was released in '83, if I recall correctly, but it sounds like a '90s album, no doubt because Nirvana were so heavily influenced by them. I actually know more people who don't even realise that Plateau, Oh Me and Lake Of Fire are not Nirvana songs. Even more sad. 

And yeah, they did have some mainstream success. Not just with Unplugged, I think Too High To Die was moderately successful. I like that one too, but not as much. Maybe because he'd learned how to sing


----------



## Morfy (Dec 3, 2013)

La Dispute:






:kitteh:


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Asobi Seksu


----------



## Millie (Nov 22, 2014)

Mee2 said:


> What did you think of Too High to Die?


That one doesn't get a lot of rotation for me. I tend to prefer the more acoustic, country-twinged ones on that album, though "Never To Be Found" is probably my favorite on it. Not a bad album, just a touch more polished than I prefer them (as far as you can call anything Meat Puppets has done "polished"). I prefer _Forbidden Places_, which is polished in its own way, but it's got more satisfying hooks and melodies and riffing to my ears. I mainly stick to their 80s stuff though, particularly _II_ and _Up on the Sun_. I admit I'm not familiar with most of the stuff they did after 1994, though what I've heard hasn't left much of an impression.


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

Risk-era Megadeth
Most people shit on this album


----------



## Contemplato (Sep 13, 2015)

*Aliene Ma'riage*, since I presume nobody here has ever heard of them.
If you have, please PM me, since we might end up being friends because of our appreciation for this great band!


----------

